

Show HN: Listkit – A simple list share Mithril.js app demo - ninive
http://listkit.co/

======
ninive
Hi everyone, OP here. In those last rushing weekends busy with my startup I
needed something simple to quick share my shopping list with my girlfriend as
she is also working in my core team. So, bored of upgrade gdrive docs all the
time lol, I've decided to write this as a Mithril.js tech demo, inspired from
a standard todo list to have a shorter dev time. I'm on Mitrhil a lot on my
current project, so I've preferred to keep the focus on the same modus
operandi.

I've also added some simple features and absolutely went with a no-login logic
based on UUID_URL sharing. I quickly wrote a node.js server side app to deal
with mongodb and expose some simple API functions. This was also a test, cause
I wanted to double-check how to deploy 2 different applications on the same
dokku instance. So I'm actually serving the Mithril client as a single app
with nginx, and commute data through the API's on the server site, also for
some route logic, launching the node app in a docker container. At the end I
don't like it so much, I'm still considering to switch back serving with
Express 4 static, also to get rid the '?' from the URL as root in Mithril and
not be forced to use rewrite methods.

Flow: Absolutely no need to login, fast search engine to check if the
recipe/list exists in mongodb and load it to have it ready on the fly, and a
quick list of the most forked ones. Forked cause can be logical your GF to
modify and re-save your shared list, but can be also logical for another
person to load it, check is quality and then take this list as a basis for
his/her new fork. Then the last point is just sharing, as many way as possible
for free.

At first, using it on my android is pretty nice and fast, and I like the
experience, tap and start typing. Friends are also happy. I'm still working in
really spare time to add some other features (edit an item, a desktop icon)
and some fixing (I know a couple of bugs here and there), but it's logical
message is pretty clear. Also the mobile custom grid is not perfect, but
should work on most of devices. I will share some Mithril.js coding technique
on a blog-post too. At first, using it on my android is pretty nice and fast,
and I liked the experience.

I would love to hear your feedback! I am CTO acting temp CEO right now on my
startup. If somebody likes the idea and would knock to be a tech co-founder on
REALLY spare time to give this concept a serious look and add some custom
features (like an optional twitter login), I would appreciate it a lot and for
sure I promise to find some time to give it a business dev and some much more
serious feedback.

Thanks for your time reading this, appreciated, and thanks Leo, I really like
Mithril.
[https://lhorie.github.io/mithril/](https://lhorie.github.io/mithril/)

